# Ноты "Распрягайте,хлопцы, коней" в обработке



## maria67

Дорогие друзья!Ноты "Распрягайте,хлопцы, коней" в интересной обработке может есть у кого,поделитесь ,пожалуйста!
[email protected]


----------



## dar321

Была где-то обработка Грузнова, но надо искать и сканировать, как-нибудь сделаю.


----------



## maria67

dar321.было бы очень здорово.вот ссылка, там как раз играется одна обработка.по мне так очень интересная.надеюсь,вам тоже она понравится http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrmXtLWQPUo
она также есть для 1 баяна


----------



## dar321

Ноты отправил, сюда не получается загрузить, сколько ни пытался(( :boredom:


----------



## Victord

dar321 писал:


> Ноты отправил, сюда не получается загрузить, сколько ни пытался((


Просьба и мне: [email protected]
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## maria67

Дорогие коллеги,огромное спасибо за ноты.все обработки по своему интересные.так что буду трудиться)Всем творческих успехов в нелегком труде)


----------



## Дмитрий

Может у кого то есть в обработке Корчевого?
Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## vlabelous

Дмитрий писал:


> Может у кого то есть в обработке Корчевого?
> Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


  У меня есть ,на выходные попробую отправить.


----------



## sedovmika

Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## vlabelous

Сброшу.


----------



## vlabelous

Дмитрий писал:


> Может у кого то есть в обработке Корчевого?
> Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


  Отправил.


----------



## Kosthenko

vlabelous писал:


> Дмитрий писал:Может у кого то есть в обработке Корчевого?
> Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]  Отправил.


Уважаемый коллега,vlabelous! Надо это произведение выложить  здесь на форуме,чтобы все желающие могли свободно  его скачать.Ко мне многие обращались, а помочь я никому не смог,обработку Корчевого А. я так и не нашел.Как отправлять десятки писем по почте  - проще выложить здесь и работы  Вам будет меньше,да и Вадим Карнитский настоятельно просил нотный материал выкладывать здесь на форуме,не прибегая к услугам файлообменников итд.С уважением  - Коsthenko/


----------



## vlabelous

По общим просьбам ,выкладываю ноты.


----------



## Dmvlad

Обработка Корчевого на мой вкус более интересна...всем спасибо...


----------



## Kosthenko

Dmvlad/ писал:


> Обработка Корчевого на мой вкус более интересна...всем спасибо...


Согласен.Вот теперь все могут запрягать.


----------



## Дмитрий

vlabelous писал:


> Дмитрий писал:Может у кого то есть в обработке Корчевого?
> Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]  Отправил.


Огромное спасибо!


----------



## oleg

Привет всем!Скиньте пожалуйста ноты на [email protected]


----------



## vev

oleg писал:


> Привет всем!Скиньте пожалуйста ноты на [email protected]


идем к сообщению №13 и берем самостоятельно. Впредь предлагаю читать, а не кидаться с клавиатуре и строчить запросы!


----------



## alexem

vlabelous писал:


> По общим просьбам ,выкладываю ноты/


Спасибо! Есть еще очень и очень интересный вариант "Распрягайте..." в обработке Галочкина, может быть есть у кого эти ноты, дорогие друзья?


----------

